# Where Are All The Sigma Art 85mm Rumors?



## LSXPhotog (Sep 8, 2016)

As we draw closer to Photokina and the current 85mm from Sigma being supposedly discontinued in production...where are all the rumors? This "white whale" has been speculated for years and this would likely be the year since Sigma is due for another full-frame release at Photokina.

The Tamron really let me down in terms of performance, so I'm really hoping Sigma steps up to the plate this month.


----------



## FECHariot (Sep 16, 2016)

Photokina is now only like a week away and we haven't heard anything from them 85mm or anything else. Are they being quiet, or do they have nothing?


----------



## GuyF (Sep 16, 2016)

Spoke to a Sigma service engineer a couple of months ago and he strongly hinted that a replacement would be announced at Photokina. Might not be 85mm


----------



## LSXPhotog (Sep 21, 2016)

Well it's here.


----------

